# Grilled spares...



## john pen (Sep 6, 2009)

Thinking about grilling some spares today. First time for me.. any suggestions, methods ect ? Gonna finish with a viniger based sauce..


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 6, 2009)

I do them direct on the kettle some times with Open Pit. I just slap them on and let them roll. Love the bark. Good luck. Take pics. (you know the rule.   )

Pigs


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 6, 2009)

*HERE* you go John!


----------



## john pen (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Larry....gonna give it a try tonight


----------



## Toby Keil (Sep 6, 2009)

Let us know how the cook goes John and good luck.


----------



## john pen (Sep 6, 2009)

Just started the chimney


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 6, 2009)

...and the suspence builds.


----------



## john pen (Sep 6, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> ...and the suspence builds.


Ummm...lets not get to excited..


----------



## john pen (Sep 6, 2009)

salads made and melding nicely in the fridge, beer is flowing..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey John, if you invited me over, I'd be happy with that salad! You could have all the ribs, just give me that salad!! YUM


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 6, 2009)

john pen said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am now.  
Would that be the famous Mr's Penn's tomato salad?


----------



## john pen (Sep 6, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That it would be..Actually Mrs. Pens (my mom's)


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 6, 2009)

john pen said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That it would be..Actually Mrs. Pens (my mom's)[/quote:9zz29dkc]
Great!
Why I add the extra "N"....the world may never know.


----------



## Griff (Sep 6, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great!
Why I add the extra "N"....the world may never know. [/quote:27719ggv]

I got a pretty good idea why.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a pretty good idea why.[/quote:15uhmj9w]
LOL!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 6, 2009)

If the Good Lord had intended us to grill spare ribs He would have give us all gassers and webers etc. Now slow direct ribs is ok as long as it take about 7 hrs to cook em. Lot of folks like to chew on the book covers around here.   

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 6, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Hey John, if you invited me over, I'd be happy with that salad! You could have all the ribs, just give me that salad!! YUM



John, don't believe him ......................... he'll drink all your beer!


----------



## john pen (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, this cook was less than succesfull.. The ribs were edible but I totally tanked the cook. I didn't take Larry's advice and...well, lets just leave it at the corn and salad were good. Pic is for verification of cook only..




They sort of reminded me of my moms broiled ribs. I may try grilling again with less beer, but smoking is more relaxing. The mop I used was good however. Just a basic viniger/brown sugar/red pepper/cayenne mix.. Oh well.. :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 7, 2009)

john pen said:
			
		

> Well, this cook was less than succesfull.. The ribs were edible but I totally tanked the cook. I didn't take Larry's advice and...well, lets just leave it at the corn and salad were good. Pic is for verification of cook only..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What did you do different??


----------



## john pen (Sep 7, 2009)

cooked them straight direct... I think it wouldve worked but my fire was way to hot..


----------



## Toby Keil (Sep 7, 2009)

They look good to me John. Last time I grilled spares they didn't turn out great either, I'm sticking with the smoker when I'm doing ribs.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 7, 2009)

Toby keil said:
			
		

> They look good to me John. Last time I grilled spares they didn't turn out great either, I'm sticking with the smoker when I'm doing ribs.



It's cuz you monkeys never listen to me!  I may be a water head, but you can still listen to me!!!
   :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 7, 2009)

Sometimes he really makes sense.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks good to me John. But as you said your fire was too hot. Last time I grilled some I was freaking out cuz I thought the coals would not last long enough to get them done. It is fun to fool around with different methods every now and then. 

Pigs


----------



## Toby Keil (Sep 7, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Toby keil":2j47ks9e]They look good to me John. Last time I grilled spares they didn't turn out great either, I'm sticking with the smoker when I'm doing ribs.



It's cuz you monkeys never listen to me!  I may be a water head, but you can still listen to me!!!
   :roll:[/quote:2j47ks9e]

I know...I know.


----------

